# MH Friendly Parking ID689 - FAO Olley



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Amendment to the Blackpool South site on MHF ID689 requires modifying 
"This site is now Caravan Club Members ONLY" 
Only Ollie can amend this from the MHF site. 
Regards to all


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

FAO Olley

Olley, did you see this post and were you able to make the ammendment?


----------

